# mit Feederrute auf Aal



## Michel_Fisherman (17. Juli 2008)

hey leute

hab mir vor kurzem ne feederrute besorgt, und bin auch echt zufrieden mit dem teil #6

da jetzt wieder ordentlich aal gefangen wird in unserem gewässer mach ich mir gedanken über verschiedene methoden...

kann ich mit meiner feederrute eigentlich auch auf aal fischen?

ich denke mir dass der aal beim aufnehmen des köders durch die feine rutenspitze kaum verdacht schöpfen würde...

doch ich hab noch nie einen angler mit ner feederrute auf aal fischen sehn |uhoh:

wär klasse wenn ihr antworten würdet, ich fisch übrigens nicht nur in stehenden gewässern sondern wills auch mal im fluss probiern!

#h


----------



## BastiHessen (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit Feederrute auf Aal*

Hi Michel,

also ich würde nicht viel ändern zum normalen Feedern. Kommt natürlich auf dein Gewässer an und ob du "nur" gezielt auf Aal gehen willst.

Ich fange an meinem Hausgewässer (Main) auch ganz gut auf Maden. Versuch doch einfach mal nachts nen Futterkorb mit Standardmischung und vorne n gutes Bündel Maden auf nem nicht zu kleinen Haken (8er oder 6er Schleienhaken) oder hau einfach nen Dendrobena oder Tauwurm(stück) drauf. Alles Köder die gut Aale fangen. 

Nebeneffekt wäre halt dass du nebenbei gute Chancen auf Kapitale Weissfische in der Nacht und evtl. Karpfen hast.

Grüße
Basti


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit Feederrute auf Aal*

Da gebe ich BastiHessen voll und ganz recht.
Mit der Feederrute kannst du auf jeden Fall auf Aal angeln.


----------



## Michel_Fisherman (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit Feederrute auf Aal*

ah okey cool danke für die antwort.

das heißt feederrute birgt auch keinerlei nachteile zu ner normalen aalrute?

#h


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit Feederrute auf Aal*

NÖ nur unwesentlich


----------



## aal60 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit Feederrute auf Aal*

Und wenn ihr dann noch einen Seitenbißanzeiger mit Knicklicht bestückt, darf die Spitze auch etwas stärker sein. #6

Ich werde es demnächst auch probieren.


----------



## N_S Dakota (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: mit Feederrute auf Aal*

Die Rute kann man schon mal zum Aal angeln hernehmen. 
Wichtig bleibt nur die Angelsehne. 16 pfd. Tragkraft sollte es mindest sein zum sicheren landen von Meister Schleicher. 

Sollte das Gewässer Hängerträchtig sein müßte man die Tragkraft der Angelsehne natürlich erhöhen. 

Petri Heil und gut Fisch.


----------



## druide (16. August 2008)

*AW: mit Feederrute auf Aal*

Hallo, ich war heute Nacht mit meiner Feederrute an der Ems auf Aal auf. Ich würde sagen, dass ich ca. 10 Bisse hatte aber keinen verwerten konnte. Ich habe mit halben Tauwurm auf 6er Haken geangelnt am Antitangle und Grundblei (20g).
Ich weiss nicht so wirklich ws ich falsch gemacht habe. Ich hatte nen knicklich tn der Ruten spitze. Ich habe manchmal beim 2. straken zupfen angeshclagen oder auch mal länger gewartet , aber dann war meist der Wurm oder Fisch auch wieder weg.
Für mich ist das Feeder noch ein Rätsel. Da ist das Spinnangeln irgendwie leichter ! *g*


----------



## Breitkopf (16. August 2008)

*AW: mit Feederrute auf Aal*

Versuchs mal mit einen kürzeren vorfach, mein sind höchstens 40cm lang und wenn die aale vorsichtg beissen auch mal mit nem 20 iger vorfach.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. August 2008)

*AW: mit Feederrute auf Aal*

Aal und Feeder ist schon seit langem eine Bewährte Methode,denn das erkennen von feinen Zupfern ist gewährleistet.Allerdings finde ich persönlich,das es mit normalen ruten genauso geht,also nicht unbedingt ein Vorteil.Erleichtert ein wenig die Bisserkennung!


----------



## froxter (16. August 2008)

*AW: mit Feederrute auf Aal*

Hallo,

ich habe fast alle meine Aale mit der Feeder gefangen.

*Fertige Vorfächer (60-70cm, 0.25-0.3mm, Haken 4,6 oder 8).
*Blei als Laufblei (hier im Main 80-100g Tiroler Hölzl).
*Tauwurm (eng aufgefädelt) oder Fischfetzen

Beim Auswerfen darauf achten, daß sich das Vorfach streckt; dazu kurz vor dem Auftreffen auf der Wasseroberfläche die Schnur bremsen). Schnur auf Spannung, Freilauf auf und so einstellen, daß die Rutenspitze noch leicht gekrümmt ist. 
Nachts ist außerdem ein Aalglöckchen hilfreich. Wenn Zug an der Rutenspitze erkennbar ist anschlagen. Habe fast alle Aale vorne gehakt;-)

Freilauf offen: Manche Aale zupfen nicht erst, sondern ziehen gleich zügig ab. Oder es beisst ein Karpfen....


----------



## Stachelritter86 (16. August 2008)

*AW: mit Feederrute auf Aal*

Ich hab bisher auch mit normalen Ruten auf Aal gefischt, aber da ich jetzt einen der größeren Flüsse beangle, hab ich mir auch ne Feeder angeschafft. Viele Angler an der Donau angeln nur mit Feeder auf Aal und Zander und anscheinend ziemlich erfolgreich. 

Was mich an normalen Ruten gestört hat ist, das die Spitzen ein bischen zu hart waren und man so nicht wirklich zwischen Biss und Strömung unterscheiden konnte. 

Du kannst auch ganz speziell auf Aal und Zander feedern wenn du in den Futterkorb Fischstücke oder Wurmstücke packst... Die riechen dann recht intensiv im Wasser, ist aber eine ziemliche Sauerei... ;-)

Wenn es beißt aber nichts hängen bleibt, dann kannst du entweder die Vorfächer verkürzen und/ oder du ziehst den Wurm auf. 

Beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## druide (16. August 2008)

*AW: mit Feederrute auf Aal*

mhh... ich verstehe noch nicht ganz was die Vorfachlänge immer zu tun hat ? Kann mir das mal jemand erklären ?

Ich habe die Spro RedArc an meiner Fedderrute gemcht !? Kann man die Überhaupt auf Freilauf stellen ?

Oder waren das vieleicht alles nur kleine Fische die am Wurm gelutscht haben ?


@Froxter : Meine Montage ist ja ähnlich wie deine .


----------



## naturkoeder (16. August 2008)

*AW: mit Feederrute auf Aal*



druide schrieb:


> mhh... ich verstehe noch nicht ganz was die Vorfachlänge immer zu tun hat ? Kann mir das mal jemand erklären ?
> 
> Oder waren das vieleicht alles nur kleine Fische die am Wurm gelutscht haben ?



:qich frag mich auch immer was das mit der länge des vorfaches zutun hat... ich habe bei unverwertbaren vorssichtigen bissen Immer das vorfach länger gewählt und damit Immer gut gefangen--


----------



## druide (16. August 2008)

*AW: mit Feederrute auf Aal*

aber zum feedern brauch man doch keine Freilaufrolle oder ? Weil dann zittert die Spitze ja nicht mehr bei einem Biss !?


----------



## TRANSformator (16. August 2008)

*AW: mit Feederrute auf Aal*

normalerweise kann man den freilauf an einer freilaufrolle einstellen. dor kannst du dann die ideale kombination einstellen. d.h. du stellst ihn so ein, dass die empfindliche spitze der feederrute noch funktioniert, wenn aber ein biss kommt, bei dem der fisch sofort abzieht, auch schnur von der rolle gezogen wird, ohne dass die rute in richtung wasser flüchtet

die red arc ist meines wissens anch keine freilaufrolle. allerdings ist dies auch nicht unbedingt nötig. man kann sicherlicha uch einfach den bügel einer normalen rolle öffnen und die schnur mit einem schnurclip fixieren. Dieser sollte ausreichend Widerstand bieten, so dass die Feederspitze noch funktioniert. Kommt jetzt ein harter Biss, wird die Schnur aus dem Clip gezogen und kann ungehindert von der Rolle gezogen werden.

Gruß


----------

